# St Kits ... what to do and is rental car necessary?



## barbg (Mar 22, 2006)

Heading to St. Kits in July for a week using Marriott points!  Does anyone know if we'll need a car... and what adventures/dining/fun things should we check out?  4 adults and 4 teenagers.

Thanks!


----------



## Eric in McLean (Mar 22, 2006)

Heard they just built a golf course.  That's what I would do.  I also would go to Nevis and play golf at Four Seasons.


----------



## Cat (Mar 22, 2006)

They have had a golf course for a long time on St. Kitts near Frigate Bay.

I would rent a car for at least the one day. You don't want to miss taking a ride on the southern peninsula! Gorgeous vistas coming up through the mountains, where you'll see the Atlantic on one side and the Caribbean on the other. 

If you go very early in the morning or at dusk, you may be lucky enough to catch a glimpse of the elusive vervet monkeys left by the French a few centuries ago. They're very shy, and usually run around solo. Watch the tops of the rock outcroppings.

You might also run into herds of wild horses. Don't know if they're as common as they were back in the early 90s - sure hope so.

A drive up to the fortress at Brimstone Hill is a must-do, too. It took over 100 years to build, and traded hands between the British and the French a couple of times, if memory serves. Many old canons on the grounds, and if the day is very clear, you'll be able to see several islands, such as Saba, St. Barths, Nevis, Statia, and St. Maarten. But even if the clarity isn't optimum, the view is breath-taking.

There used to be a batik factory, so don't know if it's still there. But if it still is, and you have a fan of island fabrics, seeing the batik being made is quite interesting. Plus, the factory was in an old plantation that was lovingly restored. 

There's an extinct volcano on the island, and a tropical rain forest. 

So as you see, there are many things to do and see on St. Kitts. You're going to have a great time.


----------



## barbg (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for the replies Eric and Cat.   Do either of you know if we are staying at the Marriott and want to have dinner at other places do we need a car to go out or is public transportation/taxis readily available?

Thanks!


----------



## NJalison (Mar 23, 2006)

We stayed at the Marriott last year and did not have a car.  There are a few places within walking distance but most restaurants you will need a taxi.  They are readily available at the Marriott.  You should hire a local driver to take you on a tour of the island.  We used a gentleman named Christian (Referred to us by the owner of the great gift shop down the street from the Marriott) who was terrific!

Have a great time!  We are hoping to get back this summer on points as well.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Mar 23, 2006)

I often find weekly rentals to be pretty economical if you're the adventurous type.  I can't sit still on a beach and I like to explore so I almost always rent a car when I travel.  I'm going to St. Martin in May and the car rental is only $145/wk.  Don't know about St. Kitts though.  Take a quick look on Orbitz and see if their price is worth your freedom of movement.


----------



## jwq387 (Mar 24, 2006)

*golf course at St. Kitts*



			
				Cat said:
			
		

> They have had a golf course for a long time on St. Kitts near Frigate Bay.
> 
> I would rent a car for at least the one day. You don't want to miss taking a ride on the southern peninsula! Gorgeous vistas coming up through the mountains, where you'll see the Atlantic on one side and the Caribbean on the other.
> 
> ...


This golf course was recently renovated in the last couple years, and it appears as if it will be one of the premier layouts in the Caribbean, hands down.


----------



## Cat (Mar 25, 2006)

Barb, I'm not sure where the Marriott is located (it was built after we were there) but for all the things there are to see on the island, I'd surely rent a car. Then it would be available for trips to restaurants in the evening.

We didn't have any experience with the local restaurants, as we stayed at the Jack Tar, which was all-inclusive. I had heard that it closed. What a shame!


----------



## Eric in McLean (Mar 26, 2006)

Cat said:
			
		

> They have had a golf course for a long time on St. Kitts near Frigate Bay.



My understanding is that the course was recently expanded from 9 holes to 18 holes, making it a real golf course.


----------



## Larry (Mar 26, 2006)

barbg said:
			
		

> Heading to St. Kits in July for a week using Marriott points!  Does anyone know if we'll need a car... and what adventures/dining/fun things should we check out?  4 adults and 4 teenagers.
> 
> Thanks!




Let us know about your trip when you get back. I have the Marriott St. Kitts on my wish list as soon as I get enough Marriott points. It looks like a great resort but I don't know anyone who has ever stayed there so would like as much feedback as possible when you return.


Thanks;


----------



## SteveB (Mar 27, 2006)

*St. Kitts*

We were on St. Kitts about a year ago and stayed at the Angelus resort which is right next to the Marriott.  The Marriott is probably the nicest resort on the island which also has its own casino.  The Marriott actually leases it from the guy that owns the casino.  We ate several meals at the Marriott.  Do not go to Blu, the seafood restaurant, its not very good and better seafood can be had at some of the beach bars.  The calypso cafe is very good for breakfast and a casual dinner.  The only problem with this resort is the beach its on, north frigate bay which is on the atlantic side.  There are alot of rocks just under the surf which makes body surfing somewhat dangerous and since it is on the atlantic side, the surf is rougher and the current can make you drift and the sand is not that great.  It is also windier on the atlantic side.  This beach is great to walk on though since you can walk for miles north towards half-moon bay (The Angelus is just north of the Marriott).  If you go out of the Marriott and walk west along the road for 0.8 mile you will come to south frigate bay which is on the caribbean side..  This is a great beach (much less wind) with very litle surf and some great beach bars.  There's the Monkey bar, shiggidety shack and the beach restaurant connected to the Timothy resort at this beach (had meals at all 3).  You can walk, take a taxi or drive a rental car (you can rent chairs and umbrellas at this beach).  For rental cars, just remember they drive on the left and the steering wheel is on the right, can be confusing at first if you have only driven on the right.  I would also suggest getting the island tour from the tour desk at the Marriott.  I think it was $60 for the tour (2,3 or 4) in a van.  The tour guide we had was great and it lasted about 3 hours around the island.  They will take you to carabelle Batik and fort Brimstone hill and let you walk around.  Driving up the hill to these places can be somewhat intimidating.  If you rent a car go the caribbean beaches over the small mountain (south friars bay) which also had some great seafood shacks.  I have heard a resort has built some villas along this peninsula.  If you get the chance to go into Bassterre, take the ferry over to Nevis and walk around Charlestown, then take a cab to Pinneys beach and Sunshines beach bar (we had a great seafood lunch here, try the killer bee).  Pinneys beach is at the 4 seasons resort and is a truly world class beach.  The ferry comes back about 5 pm.  The Marriott also has a great bar, I heard the nightclub was a good time, they have an outdoor entertainment area that has shows several evenings and their are activities scheduled each day.  This resort is very large so the building you will be in can make a difference to how close you are to the main building and the beach.  Theres also a large book by the check-in with a listing of most of the restaurants.  I have photos of this resort.


----------



## barbg (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for so much terrific information!  I now feel much better prepared for having a fantastic time!  You guys are wonderful!!

Barb


----------

